# disposable molds



## Tabitha (Jun 1, 2008)

I used to buy disposable 2,3,4oz  soap molds through starrville soap supply. They  have changed hands and not longer carry them. Does anyone know where I can find more?  They were ovals, circles & rectangles for about .10cents each. I made M&P soap kits & included them in the kits.


----------



## Lane (Jun 1, 2008)

Like these?? They are $.50 if bought in low amounts.  If this IS what you are looking for... maybe a CO-OP??

http://wholesalesuppliesplus.com/StoreC ... mshells+(6)


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 1, 2008)

Not exactly. Mine were thinner & did not have the clam lid.


----------

